# What Does DVD+RW Mean?



## Crimsonnaire

If an optical drive is titled "DVD+RW," does that mean it's a DVD burner? Or does it mean that it reads DVD's and burns CD-R's? The exact name of the drive is TEAC DVD+RW DV-W58E.

I never fully understood all these acronyms. I just know that DVD+/-RW means dual layer, being able to burn and read both CD-R/RW and DVD-R/RW.

Thank a lot.


----------



## Droogie

It'll write to DVD-R, DVD-RW, CD-R, and CD-RW's.

RW means you can overwrite files on the disc and use it multiple times.


----------



## brian

Crimsonnaire said:


> If an optical drive is titled "DVD+RW," does that mean it's a DVD burner? Or does it mean that it reads DVD's and burns CD-R's? The exact name of the drive is TEAC DVD+RW DV-W58E.
> 
> I never fully understood all these acronyms. I just know that DVD+/-RW means dual layer, being able to burn and read both CD-R/RW and DVD-R/RW.
> 
> Thank a lot.



well no dvd+/-rw means it can read and write dvd+rw or dvd-rw. dvd+/-rw dl is dual layer. if it is a dvd multi it can burn
cd +/- (r/rw)
dvd +/- (r/rw)
dvd +/- (r/rw)dl


----------



## Crimsonnaire

Ah, OK. Thank you both for the clarification.


----------



## tremmor

i don't think the rewritables mean much anymore since dvd's are so cheap in bulk. ya might want to also consider DL (duel layer). still high but have bought at about 50 cents each in the past. useful if your burning lots of personal info.


----------



## brian

tremmor said:


> i don't think the rewritables mean much anymore since dvd's are so cheap in bulk. ya might want to also consider DL (duel layer). still high but have bought at about 50 cents each in the past. useful if your burning lots of personal info.



yes but if you look at it that way then i would go with a flash drive. i just saw a sale for a 16 GB one for $29


----------



## tremmor

Brian, where in the blue moon did you see a 16gig for $29.00?

on the lighter side i was only suggesting a duel layer also. likely will be anyway.
cheers........


----------



## brian

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082108-_-email-_-E0B-_-20233042  probably expired


----------



## merylin

*Dvd*

DVD+RW, DVD-RAM and DVD-RW are all rewritable DVD formats, however, only DVD+RW is designed from the start to be fully compatible with existing DVD-ROM drives and DVD-Video players. This means that a DVD+RW disc recorded in a DVD+RW recorder can be played in virtually all DVD-Video players or DVD-ROM equipped PCs, and that any DVD+RW disc recorded with data on a PC DVD+RW drive can be read by most DVD-ROM drives.
--------------------------
Merylin


----------



## cg1349

merylin said:


> DVD+RW, DVD-RAM and DVD-RW are all rewritable DVD formats, however, only DVD+RW is designed from the start to be fully compatible with existing DVD-ROM drives and DVD-Video players. This means that a DVD+RW disc recorded in a DVD+RW recorder can be played in virtually all DVD-Video players or DVD-ROM equipped PCs, and that any DVD+RW disc recorded with data on a PC DVD+RW drive can be read by most DVD-ROM drives.
> --------------------------
> Merylin



Not sure about that. I have DVD-RW discs and they all play fine on my dvd players. I think today's dvd players can read most if not all recordable formats about there.


----------

